# FISHING RODS?



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Had a chance to stop by Red Drum Tackle in Buxton N.C.We were informed that Zziplex, Allstar and Breakaway rods are not intended for fishing and the funny thing is we never mentioned what rods we use.Darn! All that money I've spent.
bob


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

bob, i would love to go fishing but until i get a fishing rod i,m stuck! all i have are a load of zziplex rods that arent any use to me now i can,t use them for fishing.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Bob,

Were you surprised?

Did they not also tell you that no fish was a fish unless it was caught at the Point?

LOL!

Happy Holidays to all!

Blaine


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

But alas Bob, 'tis true. Only rods I use for fishing are, Daiwa, St.Croix, Kunnan, Shakespeare, Penn, Olympic, Maxam, Tica, Pinnacle, CosmoTech, Abu, Fenwick, etc. Unless of course I need to reach breaking fish out past the first bar. Then it's my "non" fishing rods! ))


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Bob, I find that hard to believe I no several of the guys that work there and I know for a fact that they sell allstar and breakaway. Do you have a name?


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Jam
There were 3 of us there and I sure wouldn't say it if it weren't true. I went in there to buy something so what would be my purpose in making this up?
bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh man, now you tell us. I just ordered another from Charlie. Does Oregon inlet count?

Bob can you send me you're email address? How did you do this weekend?
Rob([email protected])


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

OH no!!!!! I know a lot of people that are going to really be ill when they find out they spent all that money on a rod that is not a fishing rod...

By the way, did they say what those rods ARE for?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

anyone in the market for some non-fish rods. looks like there will be a big sale soon.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'd be interested in one of those non-fishing Zippys. It'd be cheap right.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

jam , i was there too. bob is correct. the guy who volunteered his opinion was behind the counter, about 5'7" or 5'8" and has white/silver hair. he seemed like nice enough guy. he probably just needed to unload the loomi$ inventory and this was his sale pitch. his rod of choice was the loomis 150. he felt it is the best rod to fish "the point". the other rods that were mentioned, he felt were not balanced and too heavy to hold for long periods of time. i do not own a loomis so i could not dispute his statement. but if he is going to make such a statement he should offer his patrons an opportunity to demo the rod. imho

ralph


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Ralph - your description fits the owner of RDT. Y'all sure he wasn't being sarcastic, or full of Island humor that day?

Also, I'm not sure, so don't hold me to this, but don't they have demo rods?

Will.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

will, come to think of it he may have been being just sarcastic. just do not know him well enough to know. again he seemed like nice enough a guy. he did offer the lastest fishing report. you may want to suggest to him the demo idea. i would not mind demoing a loomi$.

 

ralph


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

no man I believe you it just suprises me sounds like it could have be Bob or Dan. They do carry everthing except the zips. But they custom build to order anything you want..... JAM


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i kinda doubt they still carry loomis. if you ever want to throw one just catch me and you can toss mine.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Ralph!! Doon't make me draw a line in the sand, take it back. 
I believe it all. That's just the kind of convoluded " click" logic they are famous for at the RD. Does that make sense to a anyone else. A rod can work in the field and not catch fish? Rubbish!


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

You guys never mention Century rods, not that I've been able to detect anyway. Why is that? (I'll duck for cover if I have to!)


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

RDT = Ridiculously Designed Tackle


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "FishRung",
My Century Raptor works for me!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey Everyone
I didn't post this to harm his business.I just thought everyone would be amused by what"HE" said.
I'm sorry but his statements to me were not ment to be any kind of humor.AFTER he made the statements to me about the rods I told him we used Zziplex and Breakaway rods.For some reason his answer to that was Hatteras Jack does not employ anyone that fishes and that they are casters only.I have no idea why he said that.We had not mentioned H.J.'S There was much more said by him about our equipment and our ability to cast far enough to catch fish. All negative so we left the store.My only slightly sarcastic remark to him was after his statement that we couldn't cast far enough. I asked, Why don't you take me out and give me a lesson?
When we got to our trucks Ed ,Ralph and myself laughed and ask each other,What the he-- did we do to that guy?
bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Greetings from the Atlantic,
Ryan,Jimmy and John all fish and do catch fish. It sounds to me maybe it is a case of tackle envy.
Nope, have not seen any life out here and have been criss-crossing the canyon for days. Water is just a tad cool for yellowfin though.
screamintunas


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow you guys surley dislike that store. I have had nothing but good experiences there. I Hang out with Justin, and Paul and have seen how they treat their customers... I guess everyone has a bad day.. They do wrap some fine poles there and are competive in their pricing... Got my ALLSTAR 11'9 there. My favorite shop on the OBX..IMHO.. JAM


----------

